
A collection of Python Must reads - oussemos
http://around-technology.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-collection-of-python-must-reads.html
======
a3n
I'm always a bit surprised when the python.org tutorial is left out of these
lists. It's a fine place to start.

[https://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/index.html](https://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/index.html)

[https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/index.html](https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/index.html)

